# USC Film & TV Production MFA Fall 2021 Applicants Unite!



## Anhdn (Oct 16, 2020)

It's an unprecedented time to apply for film schools in LA but here we are, friends. Good luck to everyone! Looking forward to agonizing and swapping essays together


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2020)

Good luck! I edited the thread title slightly so people know what this thread is for.


----------



## ShereanJ (Oct 16, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> It's an unprecedented time to apply for film schools in LA but here we are, friends. Good luck to everyone! Looking forward to agonizing and swapping essays together


I would love to connect and come together to see how we can strengthen our applications together. I spoke with a current student and she mentioned she and her friends did this.


----------



## Anhdn (Oct 17, 2020)

ShereanJ said:


> I would love to connect and come together to see how we can strengthen our applications together. I spoke with a current student and she mentioned she and her friends did this.


Yeah sure!! Dm me your personal statement whenever and we can swap.


----------



## ShereanJ (Oct 17, 2020)

nducanh71 said:


> Yeah sure!! Dm me your personal statement whenever and we can swap.


Will do


----------



## Blue Grape (Oct 20, 2020)

Is there anyone planning to submit photo option for the visual sample?


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Nov 2, 2020)

So I was waitlisted for Spring 2021. I've read that the Personal Statement is really important. My original Personal Statement stuck out enough for USC to want to interview me. I'm having trouble deciding to alter my Personal Statement for my Fall 2021 app. Do I do a completely new one? Or should I stick with the same statement, since it got USC's attention? 

Please help asap, thank you!


----------



## deeoz (Nov 2, 2020)

ScriptToScreenDream said:


> So I was waitlisted for Spring 2021. I've read that the Personal Statement is really important. My original Personal Statement stuck out enough for USC to want to interview me. I'm having trouble deciding to alter my Personal Statement for my Fall 2021 app. Do I do a completely new one? Or should I stick with the same statement, since it got USC's attention?
> 
> Please help asap, thank you!


I was thinking of just editing mine. But I'm not sure where it needs improvement. If anyone can help me review mine that would be great!


----------



## angelah (Nov 2, 2020)

Does anyone wanna swap personal statements? I'm a first time applicant so idek if I'm on the right track ;-;


----------



## ShereanJ (Nov 3, 2020)

angelah said:


> Does anyone wanna swap personal statements? I'm a first time applicant so idek if I'm on the right track ;-;


I'm interested in swapping personal statements it's my first time applying


----------



## angelah (Nov 4, 2020)

ShereanJ said:


> I'm interested in swapping personal statements it's my first time applying


messaged you!


----------



## ShereanJ (Nov 4, 2020)

angelah said:


> messaged you!


I just sent you and e-mail


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello got a question regarding the concept for a feature film (#3 on writing sample): should I write it in screenplay format? I saw most film treatments are in screenplay format.
Also hasn't anyone NOT submitted their applications yet? Does handing it in on Nov 15 affect USC's decision... i am so stressed atm


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Nov 4, 2020)

Blue Grape said:


> Is there anyone planning to submit photo option for the visual sample?


yea i am!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Nov 5, 2020)

angelah said:


> Does anyone wanna swap personal statements? I'm a first time applicant so idek if I'm on the right track ;-;


hey I would like to swap personal statement as well... pls shoot me a message if you are still interested


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

Todays the day! (midnight deadline) How many still haven't gotten their applications in?

****VERY IMPORTANT*** DO NOT WAIT UNTIL LAST MINUTE!*​
There's been many cases over the years where people wait until the last minute and theirs a technical issue and they miss the deadline. 

_Don't let that be you!!!!_


----------



## tzenggustav (Nov 15, 2020)

Just submitted my application ... then remembered there was this site ... Sigh
Big applications still coming!


----------



## Cy98 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi everyone! Does anyone have any tips on how to forgot about USC until February? I’m always checking my emails, but I know deep down I won’t hear from USC for months


----------



## Isthison? (Dec 26, 2020)

I just got 2 views on my video sample. I am about 95% sure it's not me accidentally haha because it happened last weekend and I don't think I nervously rewatched it then. I used YouTube so I, unfortunately, don't have all the cool extra metrics


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 1, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone have any tips on how to forgot about USC until February? I’m always checking my emails, but I know deep down I won’t hear from USC for months


I know you posted this in November, but I'm just seeing it, now. I hope you've been doing okay!  (I am applying to the screenwriting program, not the production one, FYI.)  

I think it's impossible to forget about the outcome of your application. Your acceptance or denial is something you care deeply about, and, if you're going to be a creatively successful filmmaker, it's going to be at least partially because you obsess about both the little and the large things.  My advice, since you asked for it, is to embrace these character traits as positives, rather than as problems.

I have a famous actor friend who has many of the biggest of big awards our industry gives. He still has doubts that he has any talent or ability. While he comes off as cocky and super self-confident, he's actually obsessing about whether or not he was any good in the last take and can he pull it together for the next one. But he has come to accept this doubt as a constant travelling companion, a given for his line of work. So, rather than trying to silence the voice that encourages negatives (DON'T think about that, DON'T say that line that way, FORGET ABOUT your application) he's accepted that the voice is never going away. He has, instead, turned it into a compass. The moment it says not to do something, he does it, with awareness. Because the obsessive nature of his doubt now leads him to actions that cause him to deliver great performances.

He takes the straw and spins it into gold.

So, in your case, maybe check for an email -- and then write about a character who is constantly obsessing over something. Anything. Doesn't matter. Knitting a scarf. A patient in a coma. Becoming the first American on The Great British Baking Show... Thing. Turn your current OCD into something creative. Use it as fuel for something larger. Let it strengthen you as a creator rather than weaken you. Then, each time you go to check the results of your application, add to the story. Even add another character and consider making this silly exercise into a draft of a dialogue scene for NEXT year's application, in case you don't get in. 

Those are my 4 cents. GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> I know you posted this in November, but I'm just seeing it, now. I hope you've been doing okay!  (I am applying to the screenwriting program, not the production one, FYI.)
> 
> I think it's impossible to forget about the outcome of your application. Your acceptance or denial is something you care deeply about, and, if you're going to be a creatively successful filmmaker, it's going to be at least partially because you obsess about both the little and the large things.  My advice, since you asked for it, is to embrace these character traits as positives, rather than as problems.
> 
> ...


This is extremely valuable insight for any creative pursuit! Fear can be a pretty valuable fuel source if you can learn to interpret it as such, rather than an obstacle. Even though I wasn't the OP, I appreciate you taking the time to write this


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> I know you posted this in November, but I'm just seeing it, now. I hope you've been doing okay!  (I am applying to the screenwriting program, not the production one, FYI.)
> 
> I think it's impossible to forget about the outcome of your application. Your acceptance or denial is something you care deeply about, and, if you're going to be a creatively successful filmmaker, it's going to be at least partially because you obsess about both the little and the large things.  My advice, since you asked for it, is to embrace these character traits as positives, rather than as problems.
> 
> ...


Wow! This was absolutely amazing to read! Thank you for showing me a new perspective on all of this. You’re right too, I definitely need to turn my obsession on my application as something positive, and I never saw my obsession as a sign that I really deeply care about being a creative filmmaker.

I really hope we get accepted this year! I can tell you are a great screenwriter from just that message. Happy New Years to you too!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> I have a famous actor friend who has many of the biggest of big awards our industry gives. He still has doubts that he has any talent or ability. While he comes off as cocky and super self-confident, he's actually obsessing about whether or not he was any good in the last take and can he pull it together for the next one. But he has come to accept this doubt as a constant travelling companion, a given for his line of work. So, rather than trying to silence the voice that encourages negatives (DON'T think about that, DON'T say that line that way, FORGET ABOUT your application) he's accepted that the voice is never going away. He has, instead, turned it into a compass. The moment it says not to do something, he does it, with awareness. Because the obsessive nature of his doubt now leads him to actions that cause him to deliver great performances.
> 
> He takes the straw and spins it into gold.





Cy98 said:


> Wow! This was absolutely amazing to read!


Yes it was an amazing read! It spoke to me because while I'm by no means a famous actor (or famous anything), I have however been successful as an editor and producer the last 19 years and I find myself with a serious case of impostor syndrome from time to time.

Perhaps it has a little to do than in this business you're "only as good as the last thing you did" so that perhaps fuels the anxiety?

Embrace it! It isn't going away! Ha. A very good read. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## lanihead7 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey everyone! I applied to SCA for Fall 2021 also. Super duper duper nervous about everything, but I have faith that everything will work out for myself and everyone else in this thread. 🤞🏽🙏🏽

If anyone would like to swap personal statements for the hell of it or just some comfort, I’m down to hear everyone else’s stories that led then to film.


----------



## tzenggustav (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have received an email from USC telling me I was proceeded to an interview. But it was sent from a professor's USC email address so I was a little worried it was a fraud. Anyone else has received the email?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 2, 2021)

tzenggustav said:


> Hi everyone! I have received an email from USC telling me I was proceeded to an interview. But it was sent from a professor's USC email address so I was a little worried it was a fraud. Anyone else has received the email?


No this is normal. See last year's thread.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 2, 2021)

tzenggustav said:


> Hi everyone! I have received an email from USC telling me I was proceeded to an interview. But it was sent from a professor's USC email address so I was a little worried it was a fraud. Anyone else has received the email?


Congrats! I haven't heard anything yet from usc. Did you get the email today?


----------



## tzenggustav (Jan 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Congrats! I haven't heard anything yet from usc. Did you get the email today?


Yes! The interview is probably some time between 1.5 ~ 1.15


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 2, 2021)

tzenggustav said:


> Yes! The interview is probably some time between 1.5 ~ 1.15


Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 3, 2021)

And so it begins - congrats @tzenggustav and good luck!


----------



## Blue Grape (Jan 3, 2021)

tzenggustav said:


> Yes! The interview is probably some time between 1.5 ~ 1.15


Yes! I think I received the same invitation email like yours saying that an interview will be proceeded between 1/5 to 1/15. I'm very excited! Wish the best luck for both of us


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue Grape said:


> Yes! I think I received the same invitation email like yours saying that an interview will be proceeded between 1/5 to 1/15. I'm very excited! Wish the best luck for both of us


@Blue Grape Congrats! Has anybody else gotten interview requests yet?


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 5, 2021)

Nope, despite my constant email refreshing..


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 5, 2021)

Isthison? said:


> Nope, despite my constant email refreshing..


Been doing the same thing too, in addition to checking my junk mail


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Jan 5, 2021)

I got an email from USC the other day telling me that they can't proceed with my application because I need to reupload my transcript. almost gave me a heart attack lol :'(


----------



## YImeng (Jan 6, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> @Blue Grape Congrats! Has anybody else gotten interview requests yet?


I also got it on Monday


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 6, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> I got an email from USC the other day telling me that they can't proceed with my application because I need to reupload my transcript. almost gave me a heart attack lol :'(


ooohh that's scary - thank god they weren't too harsh


----------



## jondg (Jan 6, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> I got an email from USC the other day telling me that they can't proceed with my application because I need to reupload my transcript. almost gave me a heart attack lol :'(


Did they send you an email directly to your email address or did you like see it in your portal or application?


----------



## Tammy (Jan 6, 2021)

Anyone else got the interview email?


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tammy said:


> Anyone else got the interview email?


Not me, how about you?


----------



## Tammy (Jan 6, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Not me, how about you?


 me either


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tammy said:


> me either


It’s still early so we have plenty of time,
plus not getting an interview from USC doesn’t mean you won’t get accepted


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 6, 2021)

I was waitlisted for Spring and reapplied for Fall. Haven't heard back from USC about either and I am starting to get nervous :/


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 7, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> It’s still early so we have plenty of time,
> plus not getting an interview from USC doesn’t mean you won’t get accepted


This is where I'm at. It's still really early, so I'm not too fazed by it right now


----------



## Tammy (Jan 7, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I was waitlisted for Spring and reapplied for Fall. Haven't heard back from USC about either and I am starting to get nervous :/


I totally understand this feeling because I was on the waitlist for the 2020 spring and applied for the 2020 fall too. This is my fourth-time try cuz I failed in 2021 spring either. Don't give up.


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 9, 2021)

lanihead7 said:


> Hey everyone! I applied to SCA for Fall 2021 also. Super duper duper nervous about everything, but I have faith that everything will work out for myself and everyone else in this thread. 🤞🏽🙏🏽
> 
> If anyone would like to swap personal statements for the hell of it or just some comfort, I’m down to hear everyone else’s stories that led then to film.


I'd love to swap materials, Lanihead!  You still open to that?  Apologies for my delay. I was sick all week.


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 9, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Wow! This was absolutely amazing to read! Thank you for showing me a new perspective on all of this. You’re right too, I definitely need to turn my obsession on my application as something positive, and I never saw my obsession as a sign that I really deeply care about being a creative filmmaker.
> 
> I really hope we get accepted this year! I can tell you are a great screenwriter from just that message. Happy New Years to you too!


Love you DO THE RIGHT THING pic! One of my favorite films.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 9, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Love you DO THE RIGHT THING pic! One of my favorite films.


Such a classic movie! It is definitely in my top 5


----------



## lanihead7 (Jan 9, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> I'd love to swap materials, Lanihead!  You still open to that?  Apologies for my delay. I was sick all week.


Of course! Send me a PM and we can exchange contact info.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Jan 10, 2021)

jonathndg said:


> Did they send you an email directly to your email address or did you like see it in your portal or application?


they sent it directly to my email


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 12, 2021)

I just got my interview request! I think they will be sending them all out this week and next week.


----------



## cgold (Jan 12, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> I just got my interview request! I think they will be sending them all out this week and next week.


Congrats and good luck!! Do you know what day your interview will be?


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 12, 2021)

cgold said:


> Congrats and good luck!! Do you know what day your interview will be?


Thank you! And it will be on Monday


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> I just got my interview request! I think they will be sending them all out this week and next week.


Sweet! Be sure to update the prefix on your application in our database and enter the relevant dates.

Be sure to check "post at update" when you save so people get notified.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 12, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Sweet! Be sure to update the prefix on your application in our database and enter the relevant dates.
> 
> Be sure to check "post at update" when you save so people get notified.


Where exactly do I go to enter my interview notification date?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Where exactly do I go to enter my interview notification date?


Go to edit and it should be under Application date.

Edit is bottom left or on the three dot menu.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Go to edit and it should be under Application date.
> 
> Edit is bottom left or on the three dot menu.


See here:


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 12, 2021)

Chris W said:


> See here:
> 
> View attachment 2033


Thanks for your help! Just updated it


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Thanks for your help! Just updated it


Awesome. Be sure to change the prefix to "Interview Scheduled"


----------



## nycactor7467 (Jan 14, 2021)

Got an interview request for next week! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 18, 2021)

one day I will open my email and I will see it lol! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 18, 2021)

Quick question, how long is the film production program? Is it three or four years? I can't seem to find it on USC's website.


----------



## hugofaraco (Jan 18, 2021)

Refreshing my email every 5 minutes, but no interview request. Hopefully they're still contacting people this week. Good luck on your interviews!!!


----------



## Borna (Jan 18, 2021)

hugofaraco said:


> Refreshing my email every 5 minutes, but no interview request. Hopefully they're still contacting people this week. Good luck on your interviews!!!


They're still doing it;  just got mine today!


----------



## ilys (Jan 18, 2021)

Same! Fingers crossed for us.


----------



## ilys (Jan 18, 2021)

hugofaraco said:


> Refreshing my email every 5 minutes, but no interview request. Hopefully they're still contacting people this week. Good luck on your interviews!!!


Whoops, meant to quote lol


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 22, 2021)

Scheduled interview for next week


----------



## cgold (Jan 22, 2021)

I also scheduled an interview for Monday! So relieved


----------



## ShereanJ (Jan 22, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I was waitlisted for Spring and reapplied for Fall. Haven't heard back from USC about either and I am starting to get nervous :/


we're you waitlisted with or without an interview ?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 22, 2021)

ShereanJ said:


> we're you waitlisted with or without an interview ?


I was waitlisted after being interviewed. Though my interview barely resembled anything close to an interview


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 22, 2021)

Has anyone else done a Zoom video interview during this intake? My interviewer has scheduled an hour long Zoom video interview. My interview for Spring was just over a phone call (still lasted about an hour though).


----------



## ShereanJ (Jan 22, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I was waitlisted after being interviewed. Though my interview barely resembled anything close to an interview


Can you explain a little more? I had my interview and I'm trying to gage how the experience was


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Jan 22, 2021)

Still anxiously waiting for any news from USC. I have to reupload my undergrad transcript to the general application page and they only confirm that they have received it and would re-evaluate last Friday... So I guess I still have hope?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Jan 22, 2021)

Also I was reading the discussion from last year and they were talking about a certain camel link? Is that just youSC?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 22, 2021)

ShereanJ said:


> Can you explain a little more? I had my interview and I'm trying to gage how the experience was


So my interviewer basically called me while driving to their doctors appointment. He had my name mixed up with another applicants so I corrected him. He just asked me to take it from there and ask him any questions that I may have. 

We talked about the types of people we meet on a film set. What would be the biggest outcome of attending USC (the interviewer said it's the industry connections). He specially mentioned how surprised he was when he moved to LA years ago and discovered how half the people working in Hollywood were USC alum. We talked about my undergrad experience and where I went to school. We talked about where I grew up and some of his background. To sum it up, it felt like a great opportunity to talk to and ask questions to an industry professional who has a successful Hollywood career. An opportunity often hard to come by in my opinion


----------



## cgold (Jan 25, 2021)

I had my interview this morning and I’m very happy with how it went! It just felt like she was trying to get to know me better!

She asked questions about my short film submission (this stood out to her the most from my application). She also asked about my values and we spoke about how to be a successful student at USC.

Overall I think it went well and really just tried to be myself! I asked a few questions as well that we elaborated on  

good luck to you other applicants!! D


----------



## jackgooch (Jan 25, 2021)

I still haven’t had an interview request yet  does anyone know if they are still sending them out?


----------



## cgold (Jan 25, 2021)

jackgooch said:


> I still haven’t had an interview request yet  does anyone know if they are still sending them out?


I think each person who reviews applications is different. Maybe the person who has your application hasn’t done interviews yet!

I also read on the article on here that many people who are accepted don’t interview!


----------



## mothersuperior (Jan 25, 2021)

I was contacted for an interview on Saturday and just had it today.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 25, 2021)

cgold said:


> I had my interview this morning and I’m very happy with how it went! It just felt like she was trying to get to know me better!
> 
> She asked questions about my short film submission (this stood out to her the most from my application). She also asked about my values and we spoke about how to be a successful student at USC.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 25, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> I was contacted for an interview on Saturday and just had it today.


Nice! How did it go?


----------



## mothersuperior (Jan 25, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Nice! How did it go?


Honestly, it went really well. The interviewer asked a lot about my short film, my personal statement, and asked about how I would use the resources at USC. At the end of the interview they specifically said "things are looking good for you" in regards to my application. They also said that their recommendation will be submitted to the committee by friday.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 25, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> Honestly, it went really well. The interviewer asked a lot about my short film, my personal statement, and asked about how I would use the resources at USC. At the end of the interview they specifically said "things are looking good for you" in regards to my application. They also said that their recommendation will be submitted to the committee by friday.


Glad to hear it went well! Hoping we hear about our decision statues soon


----------



## lanihead7 (Jan 25, 2021)

So I’m gathering that if you didn’t get an interview, you’re out? Been waiting but it looks less and less likely that i’ll be getting an interview lol


----------



## jackgooch (Jan 25, 2021)

lanihead7 said:


> So I’m gathering that if you didn’t get an interview, you’re out? Been waiting but it looks less and less likely that i’ll be getting an interview lol


Not necessarily. Like someone replied to me earlier, each interviewer does it at their own pace so they might just not have gotten around to you yet. I looked at last years stats too and they were still giving out interviews at this time, so don’t loose hope just yet. I haven’t 🤞🙏


----------



## jrchipper (Jan 25, 2021)

lanihead7 said:


> So I’m gathering that if you didn’t get an interview, you’re out? Been waiting but it looks less and less likely that i’ll be getting an interview lol


Interviewing with USC isn't an indication of whether you got in or not. People get accepted or rejected without interviews and people get accepted or rejected with interviews. Hold tight soldier


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 25, 2021)

jrchipper said:


> Interviewing with USC isn't an indication of whether you got in or not. People get accepted or rejected without interviews and people get accepted or rejected with interviews. Hold tight soldier


Totally agree! A USC faculty said here that getting an interview doesn't mean automatic acceptance. Remember, there is no mandatory interview for USC film production, professors sometimes contact applicants to get to know them more.


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 25, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> So my interviewer basically called me while driving to their doctors appointment. He had my name mixed up with another applicants so I corrected him. He just asked me to take it from there and ask him any questions that I may have.
> 
> We talked about the types of people we meet on a film set. What would be the biggest outcome of attending USC (the interviewer said it's the industry connections). He specially mentioned how surprised he was when he moved to LA years ago and discovered how half the people working in Hollywood were USC alum. We talked about my undergrad experience and where I went to school. We talked about where I grew up and some of his background. To sum it up, it felt like a great opportunity to talk to and ask questions to an industry professional who has a successful Hollywood career. An opportunity often hard to come by in my opinion


This is great! Congrats!!!


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 25, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> Honestly, it went really well. The interviewer asked a lot about my short film, my personal statement, and asked about how I would use the resources at USC. At the end of the interview they specifically said "things are looking good for you" in regards to my application. They also said that their recommendation will be submitted to the committee by friday.


MotherSuperior lives up to the name!  lol. Congrats!!! That is great news!  Keep us posted!


----------



## JasperJohns (Jan 25, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Totally agree! A USC faculty said here that getting an interview doesn't mean automatic acceptance. Remember, there is no mandatory interview for USC film production, professors sometimes contact applicants to get to know them more.


Have you had your interview yet, DoTheCyThing? (See what I did there)?  How did it go?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2021)

lanihead7 said:


> So I’m gathering that if you didn’t get an interview, you’re out? Been waiting but it looks less and less likely that i’ll be getting an interview lol


As others have said an interview is not required for admission.


----------



## Cy98 (Jan 26, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Have you had your interview yet, DoTheCyThing? (See what I did there)?  How did it go?


Haha good one! It went well, the interview was like a conversation, discussed my short film, how to work with difficult people, my goals, why I want to go to USC, and even the French New Wave.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Jan 26, 2021)

Quick question for those who already had their interview, are you allowed to re-arrange the time with the interviewer if the time they initially provided doesn't work for your schedule? Is it common/rude to do so since the interviewer can be extremely busy?


----------



## cgold (Jan 26, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Quick question for those who already had their interview, are you allowed to re-arrange the time with the interviewer if the time they initially provided doesn't work for your schedule? Is it common/rude to do so since the interviewer can be extremely busy?


I’d say as long as you give them enough notice they’d be fine with switching it around!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Jan 26, 2021)

cgold said:


> I’d say as long as you give them enough notice they’d be fine with switching it around!


I see! Thank you!


----------



## Abel Guan (Jan 26, 2021)

For those of you who are like me that haven't got an interview invitation yet, I have good news.
Turns out one of my friends, who graduated from the SCA production program a year ago, didn't get an interview before admission.
So quit being too anxious as you never know what's gonna happen! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jimmer (Jan 26, 2021)

Received an interview request around 8 pm pst


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Jan 27, 2021)

Had my interview earlier today. Two interviews later, I am convinced the faculty at USC are very friendly and genuinely care about the students


----------



## cawheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Just got a request at 11am for a zoom interview at 5:30 today - super excited and glad to hear everyone else's are going well!


----------



## EJohnson21 (Jan 28, 2021)

I was notified of the interview on Tuesday and had the interview today. I was extremely nervous, but as soon as it started, I felt so comfortable. It was like having a conversation with someone I've known forever. You can tell they just really want to get to know you better as not only a creator, but a person. My advice is to just be yourself. I was nervous that maybe I didn't have enough technical experience and that I would be asked questions to test my knowledge, but this was not the case. We spoke about my upbringing, laughed a ton and at the end I was just that much more in love with the program. Good luck to anyone who is interviewing and for those that haven't received the notification, don't fret, the professor also stated not everyone who is interviewed gets in and vice versa.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Congrats everyone! Another friendly reminder to add your application to our database to help others when you get a chance. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 3, 2021)

According to the database, USC sent out offer as early as Jan 25th. Has anyone received any news yet?


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 3, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> According to the database, USC sent out offer as early as Jan 25th. Has anyone received any news yet?


I doubt a lot of people heard back as early as January 25th last year. The professor I interviewed with said I probably won't hear back until March.


----------



## cgold (Feb 3, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> I doubt a lot of people heard back as early as January 25th last year. The professor I interviewed with said I probably won't hear back until March.


My interviewer also said late February or March!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 3, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> I doubt a lot of people heard back as early as January 25th last year. The professor I interviewed with said I probably won't hear back until March.





cgold said:


> My interviewer also said late February or March!


 
I see I see. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## LAR (Feb 5, 2021)

wondering if anyone got a call out of the blue? Does anyone know of someone who has not gotten in after receiving a call?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 11, 2021)

Is it just me or is this years forum way quieter than previous ones?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Is it just me or is this years forum way quieter than previous ones?


I'm seeing a slightly higher number of total site wide posts as previous years and slightly more user activity on the site in general. Maybe USC is doing interviews later than last year? But you're right a little bit with the USC thread - last year's USC thread was at page 9 or 10 by this date last year. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lu Li (Feb 12, 2021)

I haven’t received my interview notification so far, should I worry about it? Is the interview still rolling😥


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 12, 2021)

Lu Li said:


> I haven’t received my interview notification so far, should I worry about it? Is the interview still rolling😥


me neither   But I think for USC, interview is not a prereq for admission.


----------



## Lu Li (Feb 12, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> me neither   But I think that for USC, interview is not a prereq for admission.


Hope so! Wishing all the best, the waiting time is suffering.


----------



## lilmisssunshine (Feb 14, 2021)

This is my first post ever but I’ve been lurking on this forum since the fall, but wanted to check in because my interview was exactly one month ago and she told me to expect an answer by mid-February! So I’ve been holding out for Feb 15 (tomorrow) or a little after mid-Feb, but if not, hopefully she just meant sometime in February 😬


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 14, 2021)

Fingers crossed! Though I was told by someone from Admissions that we won't hear back until March. 


avidmediawatcher said:


> This is my first post ever but I’ve been lurking on this forum since the fall, but wanted to check in because my interview was exactly one month ago and she told me to expect an answer by mid-February! So I’ve been holding out for Feb 15 (tomorrow) or a little after mid-Feb, but if not, hopefully she just meant sometime in February 😬


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 14, 2021)

avidmediawatcher said:


> This is my first post ever but I’ve been lurking on this forum since the fall, but wanted to check in because my interview was exactly one month ago and she told me to expect an answer by mid-February! So I’ve been holding out for Feb 15 (tomorrow) or a little after mid-Feb, but if not, hopefully she just meant sometime in February 😬


Really hope we get our decision status tomorrow! Last year applicants heard back either March 1st and March 2nd, but 2 years ago I believe applicants heard back February 16 and 17 which were on the weekend


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 14, 2021)

avidmediawatcher said:


> This is my first post ever but I’ve been lurking on this forum since the fall, but wanted to check in because my interview was exactly one month ago and she told me to expect an answer by mid-February! So I’ve been holding out for Feb 15 (tomorrow) or a little after mid-Feb, but if not, hopefully she just meant sometime in February 😬


my partner’s interviewer also mentioned mid-feb! i wouldn’t hold my breath though. i think production will know for sure within the next two weeks (based on previous years), but this weekend would be neat too


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 14, 2021)

Has anyone, who keeps checking the youSC website non-stop, noticed that the website is extremely slow the past few days...


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 14, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Has anyone, who keeps checking the youSC website non-stop, noticed that the website is extremely slow the past few days...


Yup! I went on earlier today and when I clicked decision status it took a while, never happened before


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2021)

I can't remember.... Is USC one where all acceptances are released the same day? Some programs are like that.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2021)

SMH. I can just use the Application Database that I designed to figure out out. 🤣🤣

Looks like it's not just one day.

Here's last year sorted by decision date:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...arkProduci&scf[School][4]=USCWritingforScreen


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 14, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Yup! I went on earlier today and when I clicked decision status it took a while, never happened before


And on some occasion, the decision status page shows blank :/ 
That's so weird


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 14, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> And on some occasion, the decision status page shows blank :/
> That's so weird


Hope this signals that decision statuses are coming out soon


----------



## cgold (Feb 14, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Has anyone, who keeps checking the youSC website non-stop, noticed that the website is extremely slow the past few days...


Wait yes it’s been taking me forever to log in the last few days. 🥴


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 14, 2021)

cgold said:


> Wait yes it’s been taking me forever to log in the last few days. 🥴


Omg I thought there was sth wrong with my internet... 


Cy98 said:


> Hope this signals that decision statuses are coming out soon


Yess fingers crossed 🙏


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 15, 2021)

Has anyone received anything yet?


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 15, 2021)

got an interview request this weekend - chin up to those still waiting


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2021)

Isthison? said:


> got an interview request this weekend - chin up to those still waiting


Nice! Update your application with the dates and info when you can.


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 16, 2021)

hey everyone, when y'all check your decision status is it just a blank page or is that just me?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> hey everyone, when y'all check your decision status is it just a blank page or is that just me?


The entire website has been super slow since last week (for me) so yea sometimes I see a blank page too


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 16, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> The entire website has been super slow since last week (for me) so yea sometimes I see a blank page too


ty!! i'm getting soooo impatient trying to distract myself but losing my mind waiting


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> ty!! i'm getting soooo impatient trying to distract myself but losing my mind waiting


I feel you. Everytime I receive a notification sound from my phone I get so nervous 😖


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> ty!! i'm getting soooo impatient trying to distract myself but losing my mind waiting


Cool username btw


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 16, 2021)

i'm curious if anyone here has a backup plan lined up in case they get rejected from all their schools?? i'm wondering what the best plan of action is bc i'm feeling like i'm going to get rejected from all my schools but maybe i'm just being pessimistic. and hahaha thank you @cheeeese3cake it's one of my fave movies!


----------



## cgold (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> hey everyone, when y'all check your decision status is it just a blank page or is that just me?


The page won’t even load for me 😥 I’m so impatient I just want to know!!


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> i'm curious if anyone here has a backup plan lined up in case they get rejected from all their schools?? i'm wondering what the best plan of action is bc i'm feeling like i'm going to get rejected from all my schools but maybe i'm just being pessimistic. and hahaha thank you @cheeeese3cake it's one of my fave movies!


I'll probably apply again for the spring semester at USC. The deadline is August 15th.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> i'm curious if anyone here has a backup plan lined up in case they get rejected from all their schools?? i'm wondering what the best plan of action is bc i'm feeling like i'm going to get rejected from all my schools but maybe i'm just being pessimistic. and hahaha thank you @cheeeese3cake it's one of my fave movies!


I applied for two other non-film related programs so hopefully I can get into one of them. But regardless I will def apply until I make it


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 16, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> I applied for two other non-film related programs so hopefully I can get into one of them. But regardless I will def apply again.


which ones did you apply to?? i also applied to a few creative writing mfa programs


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 16, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> which ones did you apply to?? i also applied to a few creative writing mfa programs


For film I applied for NYU and Chapman.
The other two are in special education, related to my current line of work.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm guessing decisions would be sent out later than usual this year?


----------



## nycactor7467 (Feb 17, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I'm guessing decisions would be sent out later than usual this year?


My interviewer said decisions would go out mid-March, though it seems like other people were given an earlier timeline than that. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## folio (Feb 17, 2021)

My interviewer told me late February/early March... I wish I could hibernate for a few weeks and wake up to spring and the final decision (I just want to know my fate, whatever it is, at this point ^^)


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 17, 2021)

Has anyone not received an interview request yet?


----------



## jrchipper (Feb 17, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Has anyone not received an interview request yet?


I haven't. So at this point, I'm assuming they're done with the interviews.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 17, 2021)

I think someone on this forum received an interview request over the weekend. So they could still be sending out interview notifications. Also from what I know, interviews don't really have much of an impact on the final decision.


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 17, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I think someone on this forum received an interview request over the weekend. So they could still be sending out interview notifications. Also from what I know, interviews don't really have much of an impact on the final decision.


yeah that would be me. I have no idea what's happening lol. This is certainly hindsight bias - but I should've asked about timeline. But then again, it's not really up to them specifically, so maybe I wouldn't've gathered anything solid


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 17, 2021)

I know a recent USC mfa alum and he said that acceptances usually come out a good amount of time before waitlistings/rejections. That does seem to follow precedent, but yeah - no idea if the timeline has shifted


----------



## cgold (Feb 17, 2021)

From my stalking of this website, in 2020 most people got their acceptances the first week of March, followed by waitlists and rejections towards the end of March.

in 2019 they started hearing on feb 16... so who knows!!!


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 17, 2021)

cgold said:


> From my stalking of this website, in 2020 most people got their acceptances the first week of March, followed by waitlists and rejections towards the end of March.
> 
> in 2019 they started hearing on feb 16... so who knows!!!


oh man - that's anxiety inducing lol, what a fascinating gap between the two haha


----------



## mdunn21la (Feb 17, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I think someone on this forum received an interview request over the weekend. So they could still be sending out interview notifications. Also from what I know, interviews don't really have much of an impact on the final decision.


I interviewed on Sunday as well. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 17, 2021)

mdunn21la said:


> I interviewed on Sunday as well. 🤷🏻‍♀️


Congrats! When did you receive the invitation


----------



## mdunn21la (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks! It was very conversational. They emailed me Saturday evening 2/13.


----------



## mdunn21la (Feb 17, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Congrats! When did you receive the invitation



Thanks! It was very conversational. They emailed me Saturday evening 2/13.


----------



## LAR (Feb 17, 2021)

did anyone else get a text and phone call out of the blue?


----------



## rainydays (Feb 17, 2021)

LAR said:


> did anyone else get a text and phone call out of the blue?


I just got a really random sounding email from what I think may be a professor? But I'm not sure if it's real or not.


----------



## LAR (Feb 17, 2021)

rainydays said:


> I just got a really random sounding email from what I think may be a professor? But I'm not sure if it's real or not.


could be legit? idk. i got a phone call and a text and then chatted with a professor.


----------



## cgold (Feb 17, 2021)

rainydays said:


> I just got a really random sounding email from what I think may be a professor? But I'm not sure if it's real or not.


What did it say???!


----------



## rainydays (Feb 18, 2021)

cgold said:


> What did it say???!


I think it may actually be real now so I replied last night 😳.

It was like I've reviewed your application for USC Cinema School and would like to interview you through Zoom, are you free tomorrow?

And the email it was sent from was a USC email and the name was a professor there.

I am shook haha I thought interviews were over and I didn't get one.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes IIRC professors who are interviewing reach out directly in many different ways.


----------



## cgold (Feb 18, 2021)

rainydays said:


> I think it may actually be real now so I replied last night 😳.
> 
> It was like I've reviewed your application for USC Cinema School and would like to interview you through Zoom, are you free tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I had a similar email from my interviewer!
That is so exciting, good luck!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 18, 2021)

So I emailed Admissions and they say the decisions would be sent out early March.


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 18, 2021)

we should email admissions if they can let us help out with the applications... because they taking too long


----------



## mdunn21la (Feb 18, 2021)

rainydays said:


> I think it may actually be real now so I replied last night 😳.
> 
> It was like I've reviewed your application for USC Cinema School and would like to interview you through Zoom, are you free tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Good luck!!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 20, 2021)

We could be hearing from USC in 1-2 weeks! I can’t wait until I’m done stressing, I will finally get to know my status and be able to move on


----------



## mdunn21la (Feb 20, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> We could be hearing from USC in 1-2 weeks! I can’t wait until I’m done stressing, I will finally get to know my status and be able to move on


agreed!


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 20, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> He was probably testing you tbh, because it is normal for non-film majors to apply to usc film school. Ryan Coogler is one of   usc's biggest alumni and he wasn't that experienced when he went to usc sca for grad school


hopefully........  i'm hoping that he couldn't have had such a low opinion of my application if he decided to interview me???? it's funny you mention ryan coogler because he actually brought up ryan coogler in our interview. i'm just hoping that i responded to his challenges in a way he thought was acceptable!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm sure you nailed your interview!


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 20, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> I'm sure you nailed your interview!


awww thank you so much i really appreciate that!!!! i'm sure you did as well!! fingers crossed we both get in and we can laugh about this anxiety one day hahaha


----------



## cgold (Feb 22, 2021)

Hopefully this is the last week of waiting!!! 🤞🏼 We can do this guys!!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 22, 2021)

just one... more... week


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 25, 2021)

is it true that usc generally interviews a greater percentage of people than other schools?? like they interview more people and then end up accepting a smaller portion of the people they interview? (aka getting interviewed isn’t thaaaat significant)?


----------



## jrchipper (Feb 25, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> is it true that usc generally interviews a greater percentage of people than other schools?? like they interview more people and then end up accepting a smaller portion of the people they interview? (aka getting interviewed isn’t thaaaat significant)?


They also accept a good number of applicants that don't interview. So I think getting an interview might not be an indication of acceptance at all. At least not like most other schools.


----------



## cgold (Feb 25, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> is it true that usc generally interviews a greater percentage of people than other schools?? like they interview more people and then end up accepting a smaller portion of the people they interview? (aka getting interviewed isn’t thaaaat significant)?


Not an answer to your question, but I would be curious to hear from people who were interviewed in the past and did not get in.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 25, 2021)

cgold said:


> Not an answer to your question, but I would be curious to hear from people who were interviewed in the past and did not get in.


I was interviewed for Spring but got waitlisted and didn't make it


----------



## cgold (Feb 25, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I was interviewed for Spring but got waitlisted and didn't make it


Aw man. I’m sorry to hear that. Are you trying again this year? How did you feel your interview went at the time (prior to receiving a decision)?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2021)

jrchipper said:


> They also accept a good number of applicants that don't interview. So I think getting an interview might not be an indication of acceptance at all. At least not like most other schools.


Yes this is true according to our interview with USC Admissions.


----------



## bzhang (Feb 25, 2021)

I wonder did people who get the interview from USC send a thank you notes and get any reply?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 25, 2021)

cgold said:


> Aw man. I’m sorry to hear that. Are you trying again this year? How did you feel your interview went at the time (prior to receiving a decision)?


My interview went well but I think they had very few spots for the Spring intake. I did interview for Fall again so fingers crossed!


----------



## cgold (Feb 25, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I wonder did people who get the interview from USC send a thank you notes and get any reply?


I interviewed and sent a thank you email to my interviewer. She didn’t respond though


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 25, 2021)

cgold said:


> I interviewed and sent a thank you email to my interviewer. She didn’t respond though


same!!


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 25, 2021)

jrchipper said:


> They also accept a good number of applicants that don't interview. So I think getting an interview might not be an indication of acceptance at all. At least not like most other schools.


pain


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Feb 25, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I was interviewed for Spring but got waitlisted and didn't make it


I was also interviewed for Spring, waitlisted and didn't make it. But I haven't been reached out for an interview this round. Not sure what that could mean.


----------



## bzhang (Feb 26, 2021)

I just got my USC offer!!!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I just got my USC offer!!!


Congrats!!!! Did they email you your acceptance letter?


----------



## bzhang (Feb 26, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Congrats!!!! Did they email you your acceptance letter?


Thank you! I got an email ask me to check my status on YouSC.


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> Thank you! I got an email ask me to check my status on YouSC.


And so it begins! Haven’t received anything yet, hope I hear back by today. Congrats again!!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I just got my USC offer!!!


Congratulations! Are you an international student? From what I've been reading, they seem to send out the acceptances to international students first followed by domestic


----------



## bzhang (Feb 26, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Congratulations! Are you an international student? From what I've been reading, they seem to send out the acceptances to international students first followed by domestic


Thx! I am an international student. Finger cross to everyone!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 26, 2021)

I think domestic students will hear back next week


----------



## bzhang (Feb 26, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> And so it begins! Haven’t received anything yet, hope I hear back by today. Congrats again!!!


You will get your very soon!


----------



## ilys (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I just got my USC offer!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 26, 2021)

Have any other international students received anything yet?


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 26, 2021)

Congratulations! Does anybody have an idea about whether they send them out all at the same time? Or can it be later the same day/next couple days (I'm international too).


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 26, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Congratulations! Does anybody have an idea about whether they send them out all at the same time? Or can it be later the same day/next couple days (I'm international too).


I saw on last year's forum that most international students got it within the same day. But again could just be random


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 26, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I saw on last year's forum that most international students got it within the same day. But again could just be random


Literally freaking out now. If this one doesn't work out I'm down to one last school where I believe I have a realistic chance of being accepted. Ugh this is breaking me :/
I'm crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## cgold (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I just got my USC offer!!!


YAAAY congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 26, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Literally freaking out now. If this one doesn't work out I'm down to one last school where I believe I have a realistic chance of being accepted. Ugh this is breaking me :/
> I'm crossing my fingers for all of us!


I am an international student myself. And USC is the only school I've applied to


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> You will get your very soon!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I just got my USC offer!!!


omg congrats!


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 26, 2021)

bzhang said:


> I just got my USC offer!!!


HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! <33333


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 26, 2021)

Has anyone else received anything? It would be pretty surprising if they only sent out 1 decision today.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2021)

Congrats! Hopefully more will start rolling in.

Accepted USC applicants who are Supporting Members can request to join the USC student club on the site, which will give you the USC badge, and access to the private USC forums so we can get that section hopping again this year.

PRIVATE CLUB - USC


----------



## mahtubzare (Feb 26, 2021)

If i didn't get an interview..... am I screwed? I'm currently melting down haha. 

I don't think I'm strong enough to get in without explaining myself if that makes sense.........................................................

ugh


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 26, 2021)

mahtubzare said:


> If i didn't get an interview..... am I screwed? I'm currently melting down haha.
> 
> I don't think I'm strong enough to get in without explaining myself if that makes sense.........................................................
> 
> ugh


same! I didn't get an interview and I know that my application sucked
I just wanna get this over with, regardless the result. The waiting is just agonizing :/


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2021)

mahtubzare said:


> If i didn't get an interview..... am I screwed? I'm currently melting down haha.


No. People get in without being interviewed. See past data in our database (you can filter and sort by school and status) and check out our interview with USC Admissions.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				

















 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 26, 2021)

Anyone else received an offer today?


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 26, 2021)

no......why must usc torture us like this?? if they're sending out notifications they HAVE to know who everyone is that they're accepting, right??? so why do they spread everything out....


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 26, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> no......why must usc torture us like this?? if they're sending out notifications they HAVE to know who everyone is that they're accepting, right??? so why do they spread everything out....


also, why the international applicants first? does anyone know?


----------



## cgold (Feb 26, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> no......why must usc torture us like this?? if they're sending out notifications they HAVE to know who everyone is that they're accepting, right??? so why do they spread everything out....


It’s weird to think that there’s a file somewhere in California with our names on it that says yes/no/maybe already and we don’t know


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 26, 2021)

cgold said:


> It’s weird to think that there’s a file somewhere in California with our names on it that says yes/no/maybe already and we don’t know


EXACTLY! i live in la and i’m about to show up at usc’s door like 🧍‍♀️hello


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 26, 2021)

what's weird too is that if they actually sent out the acceptance around the time that @bzhang posted here, it would have been around 3am in LA !?


----------



## cgold (Feb 26, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> what's weird too is that if they actually sent out the acceptance around the time that @bzhang posted here, it would have been around 3am in LA !?


My theory is that they update their website and send out emails automatically at a certain time


----------



## q64 (Feb 26, 2021)

Good luck everyone!  I applied to BFA, and hope to volunteer on your projects if I get in!


----------



## bzhang (Feb 26, 2021)

q64 said:


> Good luck everyone!  I applied to BFA, and hope to volunteer on your projects if I get in!


I guess your theory is correct. The date on my admission letter is actually one day prior to my email.


----------



## meep (Feb 26, 2021)

do domestic applicants usually hear back a day after international applicants?


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 26, 2021)

abo said:


> do domestic applicants usually hear back a day after international applicants?


do decisions ever go out on weekends???


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2021)

abo said:


> do domestic applicants usually hear back a day after international applicants?


I don't know. But feel free to peruse the past applications in our database to see. You can sort by notification dates etc...






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 26, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> do decisions ever go out on weekends???


i think in 2018, internationals heard back on saturday and domestic heard back on sunday

edit: going back to check, i think i got the year wrong, but i definitely remember seeing this happen in one of the threads


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2021)

wuzpoppin said:


> i think in 2018, internationals heard back on saturday and domestic heard back on sunday


Oh wow.... you guys staying up all night?


----------



## wuzpoppin (Feb 26, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Oh wow.... you guys staying up all night?


i was wrong, it was 2019, and it was in mid-february! which is all just crazy 

Post in thread 'USC Film & TV Production 2019'
USC Film & TV Production 2019


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## cgold (Feb 26, 2021)

2020 domestic found out starting one day after international according to last years forum!! I am so hopeful for all of us!!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 26, 2021)

Someone mentioned on one of the previous forums that the website updates midnight 12 PST. That could explain why the last decision was received past midnight


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

It is 12 PST now, any good news?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> It is 12 PST now, any good news?


Still nothing. Torturous


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 27, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> It is 12 PST now, any good news?


nothing on my end :c


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Guess they'll just be taking one applicant this year. Pretty good class size I must say 😂


----------



## Abel Guan (Feb 27, 2021)

nothing here


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Guess they'll just be taking one applicant this year. Pretty good class size I must say 😂


Social distancing, reduced class size and whatnot


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Social distancing, reduced class size and whatnot


USC takes social distancing very seriously and there's nothing safer than having just one student per class


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> USC takes social distancing very seriously and there's nothing safer than having just one student per class


Although this is good practice during the pandemic, I strongly suggest that other schools don't follow suit


----------



## mahtubzare (Feb 27, 2021)

ughhhhhh


----------



## meep (Feb 27, 2021)

i got in!!


----------



## hivictoria (Feb 27, 2021)

congrats!!!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

abo said:


> i got in!!


Congrats! Are you international? And did you receive an email?


----------



## meep (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Congrats! Are you international? And did you receive an email?


i am domestic and got an email 13 minutes ago


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Wonder if they will still be sending out acceptances to international students cause if not it's over for some of us  I was interviewed and waitlisted for Spring and again interviewed for Fall so the anxiety is real :/


----------



## modb (Feb 27, 2021)

I just got the email an hour ago..  I’ve been accepted.  Bouncing off the walls right now!  I’m domestic, FWIW.


----------



## Abel Guan (Feb 27, 2021)

modb said:


> I just got the email an hour ago..  I’ve been accepted.  Bouncing off the walls right now!  I’m domestic, FWIW.


Congrats!!! Enjoy this moment! 
Did they interview you?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

modb said:


> I just got the email an hour ago..  I’ve been accepted.  Bouncing off the walls right now!  I’m domestic, FWIW.


Congrats! Are you domestic as well?


----------



## modb (Feb 27, 2021)

Abel Guan said:


> Congrats!!! Enjoy this moment!
> Did they interview you?


Thank you!  Yes they did, back in mid-January.


----------



## modb (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Congrats! Are you domestic as well?


Thank you!  Yeah domestic.  Midwestern kid.


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 27, 2021)

ugh man im freaking out. I was doing relatively well up until this point


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Isthison? said:


> ugh man im freaking out. I was doing relatively well up until this point


Me too


----------



## JPY90 (Feb 27, 2021)

I got my acceptance! I'm a domestic student


----------



## Jimmer (Feb 27, 2021)

Congrats everyone! Are admissions rolling? Or am I out of luck if I didn’t get an offer today?


----------



## rainydays (Feb 27, 2021)

cgold said:


> 2020 domestic found out starting one day after international according to last years forum!! I am so hopeful for all of us!!!


I GOT IN!


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 27, 2021)

rainydays said:


> I GOT IN!


Is this via email or the YouSC portal?


----------



## rainydays (Feb 27, 2021)

Isthison? said:


> Is this via email or the YouSC portal?


I got an email that had me sign into the YouSC portal and then the decision status was there, there was a pdf in the portal.


----------



## tls (Feb 27, 2021)

rainydays said:


> I GOT IN!


Congrats to you and to all!

This probably accounts to the trickling in of decisions - they have to upload letter pdfs to each person's profile. Seems a bit more complex than just scheduling an email send.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

I wonder if each applicant gets the same exact letter or if it's different for each person


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Going by the past trends, almost all of the international and domestic students were notified over a span of two days over a weekend. So if I still haven't heard anything, does that mean a waitlist or worse?


----------



## Jimmer (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Going by the past trends, almost all of the international and domestic students were notified over a span of two days over a weekend. So if I still haven't heard anything, does that mean a waitlist or worse?


Noticed this too. Guess we're waiting for waitlist decisions now!


----------



## nvf101 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi there, New here - sending good energy and thoughts to all. 

I received acceptance yesterday and had a couple of quick questions to @rainydays  and other internationals (I'm from UK).

1) did you receive an email directly from the School of Cinematic arts or a YOUSC notification?
2) are you guys all sending off passport and financial support docs already or waiting to hear from other schools? I'm not too sure whether sending off financial docs is confirmation of enrolment or not. (If anyone has any info on that - much appreciated).


----------



## ilys (Feb 27, 2021)

Got in!! I'm a domestic student as well.


----------



## tls (Feb 27, 2021)

ilys said:


> Got in!! I'm a domestic student as well.


Congrats! 

Could you let us know - did you just receive the email or was it send hours ago and you just woke up to it?

Trying to gauge if they're tricking or if all the acceptances have been sent at one time and people are just trickling their reports lol


----------



## nycactor7467 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just got my acceptance offer! 🙌🏻


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

nycactor7467 said:


> Just got my acceptance offer! 🙌🏻


Congrats! Did you just receive the letter or you receive it hours ago and you just saw it


----------



## cawheeler (Feb 27, 2021)

Just checked my email - I got in!!!! It was sent at 1:34am. Was almost too shaky to prove to the yousc portal I wasn’t a robot haha


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

cawheeler said:


> Just checked my email - I got in!!!! It was sent at 1:34am. Was almost too shaky to prove to the yousc portal I wasn’t a robot haha


Congrats!!! I guess then all the emails were sent out at once


----------



## ilys (Feb 27, 2021)

tls said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Could you let us know - did you just receive the email or was it send hours ago and you just woke up to it?
> 
> Trying to gauge if they're tricking or if all the acceptances have been sent at one time and people are just trickling their reports lol


I received an email to check youSC at around 4am EST and just woke up to it


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Seems like so far only one international applicant on the forum got in. Are there any more international applicants here who were interviewed but haven't received anything?


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Seems like so far only one international applicant on the forum got in. Are there any more international applicants here who were interviewed but haven't received anything?


Yeah, seems weird that there would only be one single international person on here who got in. I'm just praying that this wasn't it yet.


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 27, 2021)

Just checked again, acceptance dates for Fall 2020 seem to range from 2/29 - 3/02 at least, Fall 2019 from 2/15 - 2/22? So maybe it is more than two days?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Just checked again, acceptance dates for Fall 2020 seem to range from 2/29 - 3/02 at least, Fall 2019 from 2/15 - 2/22? So maybe it is more than two days?


Oh if that is so, I am a little relieved!


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Oh if that is so, I am a little relieved!


The one time email is definitely interesting- but I feel like with all BS & MFA programs USC has, the dumps might happen around a certain hour over the course of days


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

Isthison? said:


> The one time email is definitely interesting- but I feel like with all BS & MFA programs USC has, the dumps might happen around a certain hour over the course of days


I guess what worries me more is that historically, the domestic applicants are sent acceptances after the international. Since one international student and quite a few domestic already received their acceptances, I don't know if I still stand a chance as an international applicant


----------



## mdunn21la (Feb 27, 2021)

I woke up to an acceptance as well!! Congrats to all! I look forward to working with everyone! Sending calming, great thoughts to those still waiting!!


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 27, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I guess what worries me more is that historically, the domestic applicants are sent acceptances after the international. Since one international student and quite a few domestic already received their acceptances, I don't know if I still stand a chance as an international applicant


Okay, I tried to do a detailed breakdown of Fall 2020 acceptances:
For Saturday, 2/29: one international, one domestic
Sunday, 3/01: two international
Monday, 3/02: one international, four domestic
Tuesday, 3/03: one domestic
Then it seems like all waitlists starting 3/04

Of course this is assuming that everyone is giving accurate dates.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Okay, I tried to do a detailed breakdown of Fall 2020 acceptances:
> For Saturday, 2/29: one international, one domestic
> Sunday, 3/01: two international
> Monday, 3/02: one international, four domestic
> ...


Wow looks like we might still stand a chance afterall


----------



## LAR (Feb 27, 2021)

I got my offer today. I am US-based.


----------



## LAR (Feb 27, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Anyone else received an offer today?


yes


----------



## rainydays (Feb 27, 2021)

nvf101 said:


> Hi there, New here - sending good energy and thoughts to all.
> 
> I received acceptance yesterday and had a couple of quick questions to @rainydays  and other internationals (I'm from UK).
> 
> ...


So the email was from gradadm@usc.edu and it told me a decision has been made and to log into the YouSC to recieve it. I'm really not sure about the financial stuff, I submitted my FAFSA November 15th but at first glance it seemed like they hadn't received any financial information in the YouSC portal, I have to read it more in depth and check.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 27, 2021)

LAR said:


> yes


Congrats!


----------



## LAR (Feb 27, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Congrats!


thanks man!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

abo said:


> i got in!!





modb said:


> I just got the email an hour ago..  I’ve been accepted.  Bouncing off the walls right now!  I’m domestic, FWIW.





JPY90 said:


> I got my acceptance! I'm a domestic student





rainydays said:


> I GOT IN!





nvf101 said:


> Hi there, New here - sending good energy and thoughts to all.
> 
> I received acceptance yesterday and had a couple of quick questions to @rainydays  and other internationals (I'm from UK).
> 
> ...





ilys said:


> Got in!! I'm a domestic student as well.





nycactor7467 said:


> Just got my acceptance offer! 🙌🏻





cawheeler said:


> Just checked my email - I got in!!!! It was sent at 1:34am. Was almost too shaky to prove to the yousc portal I wasn’t a robot haha


Woohoo!!!! Congrats everyone!

To join the private USC forums for accepted students use this link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


You need to be a Supporting Member to join but you'll get permanent access to the private forum. You post threads and meet your fellow applicants there:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts.187/
		


Also if you're accepted please be sure to update your Applications in our database with as much info as you can such as notification dates, GPA, portfolios, etc as it'll be a huge help to others. (Most of that data is only visible to members and not public web or Google) The more data the site has the more accurate the acceptance data is.

Again huge congrats to everyone!

And to those who did not get in yet do not give up hope. Acceptance may still be coming and even if it isn't this round it does not define you. Keep at it. Keep creating. 👊


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 27, 2021)

huge congrats to all those accepted!!!!! <333 i’m curious, is anyone who was interviewed still waiting with no news yet?


----------



## tls (Feb 27, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> huge congrats to all those accepted!!!!! <333 i’m curious, is anyone who was interviewed still waiting with no news yet?


Me!


----------



## mayisch.kl (Feb 27, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> huge congrats to all those accepted!!!!! <333 i’m curious, is anyone who was interviewed still waiting with no news yet?


Me!


----------



## rainydays (Feb 27, 2021)

For everyone still waiting, you got this!!! 🥰 I'm sure they're sending out acceptances in waves.

For other people who were accepted, does anyone know what we do next? Like when is the deposit due to confirm our spot, do we submit the statement of intent only when we're sure or just to hold the spot, etc. And when do we see how much financial aid we got? Are there other financial forms we have to submit first? But if there are, does submitting those forms mean we're confirming acceptance or just securing our spot?

I'm waiting on other schools to see how much aid I may get from them as well if I happen to get accepted, so I don't want to hard commit to USC but I also want to secure my spot and I didn't see anything telling me what to do on the YouSc lol (I may have just missed it though this is all intense haha).


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Congrats to those who got accepted! You should all be proud of this amazing accomplishment!

And to those waiting to hear back, like me, we got this! An applicant last year found out they were accepted in March 26th.


----------



## cgold (Feb 27, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> huge congrats to all those accepted!!!!! <333 i’m curious, is anyone who was interviewed still waiting with no news yet?


Still waiting!!! Haven’t lost hope yet  there’s still time!


----------



## cgold (Feb 27, 2021)

Also, Congratulations everyone accepted so far!!!! That must feel like such a relief!!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 27, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> huge congrats to all those accepted!!!!! <333 i’m curious, is anyone who was interviewed still waiting with no news yet?


Me! Hoping I at least get waitlisted, so that I can have an automatic spot in Spring


----------



## tls (Feb 27, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Me! Hoping I at least get waitlisted, so that I can have an automatic spot in Spring


Woah! That's a thing?? (Automatic spots for spring semester if waitlisted?)


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

tls said:


> Woah! That's a thing?? (Automatic spots for spring semester if waitlisted?)


Yes. If you get waitlisted you're guaranteed a spot in the Spring.


----------



## q64 (Feb 27, 2021)

Congrats to everyone who was accepted!


----------



## tls (Feb 27, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Yes. If you get waitlisted you're guaranteed a spot in the Spring.





Chris W said:


> Yes. If you get waitlisted you're guaranteed a spot in the Spring.


🙀 Woah!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 27, 2021)

Do you guys think another batch of acceptance letters will come out in the middle of the night?


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 27, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Do you guys think another batch of acceptance letters will come out in the middle of the night?


hopefully 😭i slept so badly last night hoping a letter would come :c wishing the best for you!!!!!


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 27, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> hopefully 😭i slept so badly last night hoping a letter would come :c wishing the best for you!!!!!


Thank you!! Wishing the best for you too!!

I honestly don’t think I have any energy to stay up late tonight, I’m already feeling sleepy hahaha


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 27, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> huge congrats to all those accepted!!!!! <333 i’m curious, is anyone who was interviewed still waiting with no news yet?


Me!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

Hopefully another midnight decision dump tonight. Keeping fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm guessing no one else received anything last night/this morning?


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 28, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I'm guessing no one else received anything last night/this morning?


nah


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Feb 28, 2021)

this anxiety is killing me, I've applied to USC like 3 or 4 times now 😭😭


----------



## tls (Feb 28, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I'm guessing no one else received anything last night/this morning?


Nope!


----------



## Jimmer (Feb 28, 2021)

Nothing new on my end


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nothing for me


----------



## cgold (Feb 28, 2021)

nothing here either


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't know what to expect at this point.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

Was anyone else here interviewed by Professor Chris Chomyn?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 28, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I'm guessing no one else received anything last night/this morning?


nopppe


----------



## Cy98 (Feb 28, 2021)

ugh I need USC to send me something so I can stop stressing


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

I know USC takes 60 applicants and I think only about 15 on this forum so far mentioned that they were accepted. And I highly doubt that there are 45 more applicants who were accepted but are not on this forum.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 28, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I know USC takes 60 applicants and I think only about 15 on this forum so far mentioned that they were accepted. And I highly doubt that there are 45 more applicants who were accepted but are not on this forum.


What about spring waitlisted applicants? How many of that do they take usually?


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 28, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> What about spring waitlisted applicants? How many of that do they take usually?


I think based on last year's thread there were about 6 or 7 who posted here which probably indicates a lot more in reality???? confused about why they guarantee admittance for spring bc wouldn't that still mean they're accepting the same # of people?


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 28, 2021)

how's everyone who's still waiting holding up?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 28, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> how's everyone who's still waiting holding up?


Not good hahahah :'(


----------



## cgold (Feb 28, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> how's everyone who's still waiting holding up?


Trying to remember that whatever happens it will be okay!


----------



## kikis_delivery (Feb 28, 2021)

it seems like they'll release the waitlist notifications in the next couple of days??? i just want to know alreadyyy


----------



## lilmisssunshine (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi all, I got my decision notification yesterday morning and it said on the pdf that it was sent Feb 25. I got in! My interview was in January, btw.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Feb 28, 2021)

lilmisssunshine said:


> Hi all, I got my decision notification yesterday morning and it said on the pdf that it was sent Feb 25. I got in! My interview was in January, btw.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

lilmisssunshine said:


> Hi all, I got my decision notification yesterday morning and it said on the pdf that it was sent Feb 25. I got in! My interview was in January, btw.


Congrats!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> What about spring waitlisted applicants? How many of that do they take usually?


I think they probably waitlist somewhere between 10 - 20 applicants for Spring. So effectively 70-80 applicants should get in out of which 60 are admitted for Fall.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Feb 28, 2021)

kikis_delivery said:


> it seems like they'll release the waitlist notifications in the next couple of days??? i just want to know alreadyyy


I am still hopeful that more acceptances are going to be sent out


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 1, 2021)

Got my rejection letter on Yousc :'(


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Got my rejection letter on Yousc :'(


Wow I'm so sorry  Did you just get it?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

This is making no sense at all. Are they not doing the waitlist this year!?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 1, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Wow I'm so sorry  Did you just get it?


That's okay! At least it is over now! 

I refreshed YOUsc at 12ampst and saw a pdf


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> That's okay! At least it is over now!
> 
> I refreshed YOUsc at 12ampst and saw a pdf


Well at least now I know what to expect


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

Has anyone else received anything? My youSC still doesn't have anything


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 1, 2021)

Nothing for me yet


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 1, 2021)

Do they always wait to finish sending out acceptances before they send rejections or do they send both simultaneously? 

Edit: looks like last year someone got an acceptance on 3/5, after people got wait listed but nobody got a rejection until later in the month


----------



## catmom (Mar 1, 2021)

I didn’t get an email but I checked my portal and got a rejection letter. Not upsetting for me as I figured I would be rejected and didn’t feel like USC was a good fit for me anyways! Also I messed up on my applications by submitting a newer short film of lesser quality (the schools that I’ve heard back from have seen my older work too which is why I feel like I messed up with the schools who asked for just one short, thankfully those who got back to me are my top choices though)!

Congrats to those who have been accepted! To those still waiting, no news could be good news!! Whatever’s meant to be will be!


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 1, 2021)

OMG will they send rejection letter in one day?


----------



## Jimmer (Mar 1, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> Nothing for me yet


Same


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

Nothing for me yet, I just need this pain to end lmao but USC keeps playing around with me


----------



## lzy234 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just got my rejection letter on the portal. Somehow relieved lol. Congrats to those who have been accepted! (and those who haven't heard anything yet )


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 1, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Has anyone else received anything? My youSC still doesn't have anything


Nothing for me


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 1, 2021)

Got my rejection letter as well.


----------



## jrchipper (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey guys. Got rejected. Disappointing for sure but I feel like I put out the best application I could so not much I can do about it at this point. Congrats to everyone that got in and hope everything works out for everyone regardless. Been following these threads for years and it's been a lot of fun being a part of one and you guys are awesome. Peace out. ✌️


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 1, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Well at least now I know what to expect


Good luck! I hope that you will make it


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

To those who got rejected, what was the date of the letter?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 1, 2021)

2.27


Cy98 said:


> To those who got rejected, what was the date of the letter?


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

This is unprecedented that they sent out rejections within a day of acceptances and still no word on waitlists


----------



## cgold (Mar 1, 2021)

I can’t believe they are sending out rejection letters!!
I haven’t gotten anything in my portal yet, but I’m wondering if any of those rejcted had interviews?


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

USC really could have released everything at once


----------



## cgold (Mar 1, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> View attachment 2130
> USC really could have released everything at once


My mom says they’re messing with us on purpose lol


----------



## yd_new (Mar 1, 2021)

Got my rejection letter too... found it on the portal.

congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

cgold said:


> My mom says they’re messing with us on purpose lol


They have to be! It really would have been great if USC spent one more week uploading the letters so everybody can know their status by now


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm wondering when will the waitlist come out, the process is excruciating.

Fingers crossed to everyone.


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

Lu Li said:


> I'm wondering when will the waitlist come out, the process is excruciating.
> 
> Fingers crossed to everyone.


Were you interviewed for Fall?


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 1, 2021)

Lu Li said:


> I'm wondering when will the waitlist come out, the process is excruciating.
> 
> Fingers crossed to everyone.


Yeah, the waitlists are the big QUESTIONMARK??
So weird, everything seems to follow a different pattern form past years.


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 1, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Were you interviewed for Fall?


Didn't get the interview, so I'm really worried!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

Lu Li said:


> Didn't get the interview, so I'm really worried!


Keeping fingers crossed for those of us still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 1, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Yeah, the waitlists are the big QUESTIONMARK??
> So weird, everything seems to follow a different pattern form past years.


That is! So weird


----------



## 0rang3.chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Got rejected. The date on my letter is Feb 27. Never got an email about it, but when I logged on to yousc the PDF was on there.
Good luck to everyone still waiting! It likely is a good sign. Congrats to the people who got in!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 1, 2021)

cgold said:


> I can’t believe they are sending out rejection letters!!
> I haven’t gotten anything in my portal yet, but I’m wondering if any of those rejcted had interviews?


I didn't get interviewed


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 1, 2021)

Was anyone here rejected after interview?


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 1, 2021)

0rang3.chan said:


> Got rejected. The date on my letter is Feb 27. Never got an email about it, but when I logged on to yousc the PDF was on there.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting! It likely is a good sign. Congrats to the people who got in!


Same with me. I was interviewed.


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 1, 2021)

To make it clear, yousc is https://usc.liaisoncas.com/ right? Then click CHECK STATUS？


----------



## cgold (Mar 1, 2021)

Lu Li said:


> To make it clear, yousc is https://usc.liaisoncas.com/ right? Then click CHECK STATUS？


You.usc.edu 

you make an account and there is a decision status tab


----------



## Lu Li (Mar 1, 2021)

cgold said:


> You.usc.edu
> 
> you make an account and there is a decision status tab


Got it, thx!


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2021)

yeah got rejection letter


----------



## Monica (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone still got nothing?


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 1, 2021)

Monica said:


> Anyone still got nothing?


I am literally refreshing my decision status page every 5 mins and still nothing.


----------



## Monica (Mar 1, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> I am literally refreshing my decision status page every 5 mins and still nothing.


same


----------



## Zuri Zhou (Mar 1, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Was anyone here rejected after interview?


me, and they notified me on Jan 4th, it was a long waiting time. Now I am relieved


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry everyone who got rejected. 😞 But don't give up and there's always next year.

Be sure to update your Applications in our database with the decision date and add as much data and info as you can to help people for next year.


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> I am literally refreshing my decision status page every 5 mins and still nothing.


They update the decision status page every midnight PST


----------



## jondg (Mar 1, 2021)

I was interviewed and got rejected as well! But its okay! Just a bump in a road and you keep going!


----------



## tcw100001 (Mar 1, 2021)

any chance to still be accepted ?


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 1, 2021)

tcw100001 said:


> any chance to still be accepted ?


At this point, anything could happen. No real precedent for this year.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2021)

jondg said:


> I was interviewed and got rejected as well! But its okay! Just a bump in a road and you keep going!


Sorry to hear.  And yes there is always next year and keep creating. 

Be sure to add your application to the database when you can to help everyone out. The more data points the site has the better.


----------



## tcw100001 (Mar 1, 2021)

Has anyone still not heard anything?


----------



## tls (Mar 1, 2021)

tcw100001 said:


> Has anyone still not heard anything?


Nothing yet on my end


----------



## cgold (Mar 1, 2021)

tcw100001 said:


> Has anyone still not heard anything?


Nothing here


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

What do you guys think will happen tomorrow? Waitlist, rejection, acceptance letters?


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 1, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> What do you guys think will happen tomorrow? Waitlist, rejection, acceptance letters?


My guess is waitlists or maybe nothing and we'll have to wait til the end of the week to hear something again.


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hoping for a waitlist lol


----------



## cgold (Mar 1, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> What do you guys think will happen tomorrow? Waitlist, rejection, acceptance letters?


I’ve got 5 on radio silence haha


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 1, 2021)

cgold said:


> I’ve got 5 on radio silence haha


I think some of us will hear back. I think decisions have already been made, usc just needs to transfer them to the yousc website


----------



## cgold (Mar 1, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> I think some of us will hear back. I think decisions have already been made, usc just needs to transfer them to the yousc website


Fingers crossed!!!!! I’m just ready for something to ease my mind


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey there, everyone, 

Even though I applied to the screenwriting program at USC, I posted in this thread awhile back about the pain of waiting. Just wanted to update you all that I was accepted to the program. Now we just gotta deal with the financial side of all this...   Best of luck to all those still waiting. I hope that you all end up at the school that is right for you, when it is right for you!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 1, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Hey there, everyone,
> 
> Even though I applied to the screenwriting program at USC, I posted in this thread awhile back about the pain of waiting. Just wanted to update you all that I was accepted to the program. Now we just gotta deal with the financial side of all this...   Best of luck to all those still waiting. I hope that you all end up at the school that is right for you, when it is right for you!


Congrats!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 2, 2021)

Anyone get any notifications on youSC?


----------



## Jimmer (Mar 2, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Anyone get any notifications on youSC?


Nothing


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Nothing


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 2, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Anyone get any notifications on youSC?


Nothing


----------



## Isthison? (Mar 2, 2021)

nothing


----------



## Monica (Mar 2, 2021)

my friend just got a rejection


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 2, 2021)

Monica said:


> my friend just got a rejection


Sorry to hear that :/ Do you know if it was just now or at midnight?


----------



## Monica (Mar 2, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Sorry to hear that :/ Do you know if it was just now or at midnight?


She said it was just now. I still don't have any notification:/


----------



## tls (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 2, 2021)

Also, if the remainder of us are going to be waitlisted, the notification won't be posted on youSC. Instead, we'll be getting an email from admissions sometime during the usual work hours PST. Or at least that's what happened with me for Spring.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Monica said:


> She said it was just now. I still don't have any notification:/


Invite her to the site!  But sorry to hear they got rejected.


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Anybody get anything?


----------



## Blue Grape (Mar 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Anybody get anything?


Nope, been waiting for centuries


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Blue Grape said:


> Nope, been waiting for centuries


Same here


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

I emailed admissions office when applicants should hear back by, hope they respond back


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

They said decisions are still being released, and should be finalized by mid-march


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> They said decisions are still being released, and should be finalized by mid-march


That's what I heard when I asked back in January, but my interviewer specifically told me that I'd hear back before March. I still haven't received anything so I guess they were wrong haha


----------



## EJohnson21 (Mar 2, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Also, if the remainder of us are going to be waitlisted, the notification won't be posted on youSC. Instead, we'll be getting an email from admissions sometime during the usual work hours PST. Or at least that's what happened with me for Spring.


I’m on the writing forum as well and someone received a notification that they were waitlisted today like 40 minutes ago via email


----------



## cgold (Mar 2, 2021)

EJohnson21 said:


> I’m on the writing forum as well and someone received a notification that they were waitlisted today like 40 minutes ago via email


!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tls (Mar 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> They said decisions are still being released, and should be finalized by mid-march


Thank you so much for asking and getting back to us here! I haven't given up hope yet at all! Could be so many things. They could be releasing in alphabetical order for all we know. Who knows! Until then....I will be clicking that refresh button! 🤣


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

tls said:


> Thank you so much for asking and getting back to us here! I haven't given up hope yet at all! Could be so many things. They could be releasing in alphabetical order for all we know. Who knows! Until then....I will be clicking that refresh button! 🤣


No Problem! You are not alone about hitting refresh, I'm doing the same thing hahahaha


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

To easy everybody's mind rn, I thought I should ask a fun question: what movie do you guys want to make? One of my dream projects is to make a film about Yasuke, an African slave who becomes a samurai in Japan. I heard Chadwick Boseman was supposed to play him but he sadly passed away. I hope to make that movie in his memory


----------



## Jimmer (Mar 2, 2021)

JUST GOT WAITLISTED!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jimmer said:


> JUST GOT WAITLISTED!


Congrats! Did they email you?


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 2, 2021)

Jimmer said:


> JUST GOT WAITLISTED!


Congrats. Did they say you're guaranteed a spring spot?


----------



## Jimmer (Mar 2, 2021)

Yep, email. And yes, they guaranteed spring admission!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 2, 2021)

Jimmer said:


> JUST GOT WAITLISTED!


Omg congrats!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Jimmer said:


> Yep, email. And yes, they guaranteed spring admission!


Congrats! Waitlisters can join the fun at the private USC forums too btw. Gain access here.


----------



## cgold (Mar 2, 2021)

GOT WAITLISTED WITH GUARANTEED SPRING ADMISSION !!!!! I can’t believe this wow!!!!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

cgold said:


> GOT WAITLISTED WITH GUARANTEED SPRING ADMISSION !!!!! I can’t believe this wow!!!!


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 2, 2021)

I also got an email with a waitlist notification! Guaranteed spring admission!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> I also got an email with a waitlist notification! Guaranteed spring admission!


Wow congrats! I hope I get mine today


----------



## Borna (Mar 2, 2021)

I just got waitlisted!
“If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2021 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2022 class.” 
this is what they say!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats!!! Did everybody get the email at a different time?


----------



## Borna (Mar 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Congrats!!! Did everybody get the email at a different time?


4:38 pst


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats to everyone waitlisted! That's so exciting!!
I'm having a heart attack over here though, still NOTHING


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

I just got waitlisted!!!!! I'm so happy I got in no matter what!!!


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Congrats!!! Did everybody get the email at a different time?





Borna said:


> 4:38 pst


Mine came in at 4:40 pst


----------



## Blue Grape (Mar 2, 2021)

I got waitlisted as well!!! I’m so relieved!! Congrats to the waitlist pool!!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Do we have to reapply for scholarships or just fafsa?


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 2, 2021)

Me too!! This is crazy!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats to all those who r waitlisted! Very happy for you guys!


----------



## EJohnson21 (Mar 2, 2021)

Waitlisted!!


----------



## EJohnson21 (Mar 2, 2021)

Wait before I get like way too excited does the “we will offer you submission in spring” mean like for sure you can go in spring?


----------



## catmom (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats to all of those who got waitlisted!!!


----------



## cgold (Mar 2, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> Congrats!!! Did everybody get the email at a different time?


My email was 6:21 CST!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> I also got an email with a waitlist notification! Guaranteed spring admission!





Borna said:


> I just got waitlisted!
> “If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2021 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2022 class.”
> this is what they say!





Cy98 said:


> I just got waitlisted!!!!! I'm so happy I got in no matter what!!!





Blue Grape said:


> I got waitlisted as well!!! I’m so relieved!! Congrats to the waitlist pool!!





mayisch.kl said:


> Me too!! This is crazy!





EJohnson21 said:


> Waitlisted!!


Congrats! Waitlisters can join the USC club and access the forum:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC
		


🎉🎉


----------



## Xinhui Wang (Mar 2, 2021)

Got waitlisted!!! And congrats to everyone who got it too!!! Does that mean we might become classmates in spring? Anyway, I’m so happy!


----------



## Monica (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm in the waitlist! Got it through email.


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 2, 2021)

Xinhui Wang said:


> Got waitlisted!!! And congrats to everyone who got it too!!! Does that mean we might become classmates in spring? Anyway, I’m so happy!


If we don’t get a spot for fall we get in to spring


----------



## tls (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats to all! I have been waitlisted as well! Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## tcw100001 (Mar 2, 2021)

Waitlisted !!!!!


----------



## ygrace (Mar 2, 2021)

Got waitlist too!


----------



## Monica (Mar 2, 2021)

Does anyone know the class size of film production each semester?


----------



## ShereanJ (Mar 2, 2021)

I received the email that I got waitlisted for fall. With guaranteed admission to spring.


----------



## Borna (Mar 2, 2021)

Monica said:


> Does anyone know the class size of film production each semester?


When I asked this from my interviewer, she said we’ll break up into 4 classes, so I guess it would be 15?


----------



## mucus (Mar 2, 2021)

Still havent gotten anything I don’t know what to think anymore 😭 maybe im just very low on the waitlist?


----------



## Monica (Mar 2, 2021)

mucus said:


> Still havent gotten anything I don’t know what to think anymore 😭 maybe im just very low on the waitlist?


Hang in there!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 2, 2021)

Was waitlisted as well! Congratulations everyone and good luck to those still waiting


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Mar 2, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> Was waitlisted as well! Congratulations everyone and good luck to those still waiting


congrats！


----------



## sierhlj (Mar 2, 2021)

Got waitlisted too with a guaranteed spot in Spring !!!!
Thanks to everyone's support, and I will update the application details in case others need help.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

sierhlj said:


> Got waitlisted too with a guaranteed spot in Spring !!!!
> Thanks to everyone's support, and I will update the application details in case others need help.



Congrats! See below to join:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC


----------



## madawon (Mar 2, 2021)

I also got waitlisted! Email came in tonight at 7pm EST


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

For those that have been asking me:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## q64 (Mar 2, 2021)

Congrats. I’m happy for you all!


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

congrats!


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

Can anyone share the letter of the wait list and spring spot thing? I saw two different letters and get confused what the real one is?


----------



## cgold (Mar 4, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> Can anyone share the letter of the wait list and spring spot thing? I saw two different letters and get confused what the real one is?


“Though we are not able to offer you an immediate spot in the Fall 2021 class, we would like to place you on the Fall 2021 waitlist. The waitlist guarantees that you will be considered for Fall admission if any admitted students decline our offer of admission prior to the start of the semester.

If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2021 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2022 class.”


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 4, 2021)

cgold said:


> “Though we are not able to offer you an immediate spot in the Fall 2021 class, we would like to place you on the Fall 2021 waitlist. The waitlist guarantees that you will be considered for Fall admission if any admitted students decline our offer of admission prior to the start of the semester.
> 
> If we are unable to admit you off of the waitlist for the Fall 2021 semester, we will offer you admission to our Spring 2022 class.”


Thank you! Congrats!


----------



## ShereanJ (Mar 4, 2021)

Does anyone know students who were accepted without a waitlist?


----------



## tls (Mar 4, 2021)

I just wanted to pop in here and say congrats to all, regardless of admission status. I don't know about you, but just filling out that application was a ton of work and was a great exercise in self-reflection of myself as an artist. I think we all know that film school does not define a filmmaker, but artistry, persistence, and a willingness to put in hard work. It's been inspiring to see that and connect with everyone here. Good luck to all in your future endeavors!


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 4, 2021)

All the accepted and waitlisted students, please let me know if you are interested in joining our Facebook group and I'll message you the link


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> All the accepted and waitlisted students, please let me know if you are interested in joining our Facebook group and I'll message you the link


Yes. Join the party here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - USC


----------



## isla (Mar 5, 2021)

rainydays said:


> For everyone still waiting, you got this!!! 🥰 I'm sure they're sending out acceptances in waves.
> 
> For other people who were accepted, does anyone know what we do next? Like when is the deposit due to confirm our spot, do we submit the statement of intent only when we're sure or just to hold the spot, etc. And when do we see how much financial aid we got? Are there other financial forms we have to submit first? But if there are, does submitting those forms mean we're confirming acceptance or just securing our spot?
> 
> I'm waiting on other schools to see how much aid I may get from them as well if I happen to get accepted, so I don't want to hard commit to USC but I also want to secure my spot and I didn't see anything telling me what to do on the YouSc lol (I may have just missed it though this is all intense haha).


Hey! Bumping this because I have the exact same questions. The deposit is due April 15th, but I haven't heard anything about financial aid yet.


----------



## rainydays (Mar 5, 2021)

isla said:


> Hey! Bumping this because I have the exact same questions. The deposit is due April 15th, but I haven't heard anything about financial aid yet.


Yeah I'm wondering still too. If you go into the financial aid thingy through You Sc portal and don't seen your Fafsa even though you submitted it, I'd recommend calling them as they didn't have mine linked to my account for some reason. A few days I called I got an email prompting me to do the financial aid supplement and now it says my application for financial aid is under review, fingers crossed it comes out soon!


----------



## isla (Mar 5, 2021)

rainydays said:


> Yeah I'm wondering still too. If you go into the financial aid thingy through You Sc portal and don't seen your Fafsa even though you submitted it, I'd recommend calling them as they didn't have mine linked to my account for some reason. A few days I called I got an email prompting me to do the financial aid supplement and now it says my application for financial aid is under review, fingers crossed it comes out soon!


Omg, thank you for this. I called and had the same deal with my FAFSA. Hopefully the supplement should come in!


----------



## rainydays (Mar 5, 2021)

isla said:


> Omg, thank you for this. I called and had the same deal with my FAFSA. Hopefully the supplement should come in!


Glad I could helped! I read in some old threads that some people who filed their FAFSA early had theirs misfiled under the wrong year, but a quick call fixed everything for them and me! Also the supplement is in the long list of documents in document library in case anyone else is wondering! The person I spoke said it should be ok if I did the supplement before the Fafsa showed up on my portal, although I did end up waiting.


----------



## nycactor7467 (Mar 5, 2021)

rainydays said:


> Yeah I'm wondering still too. If you go into the financial aid thingy through You Sc portal and don't seen your Fafsa even though you submitted it, I'd recommend calling them as they didn't have mine linked to my account for some reason. A few days I called I got an email prompting me to do the financial aid supplement and now it says my application for financial aid is under review, fingers crossed it comes out soon!


Thank you! I also had this issue, but a quick call fixed it!


----------



## lilmisssunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi! What’s the number to call to ask about financial aid? I’m having the same issue with it saying I haven’t attached my FAFSA etc.


----------



## rainydays (Mar 9, 2021)

lilmisssunshine said:


> Hi! What’s the number to call to ask about financial aid? I’m having the same issue with it saying I haven’t attached my FAFSA etc.


This is the number I called!

2137404444


----------



## lilmisssunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

rainydays said:


> This is the number I called!
> 
> 2137404444


thank you!


----------



## rainydays (Mar 9, 2021)

lilmisssunshine said:


> thank you!


No problem!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 9, 2021)

What does the page say for you guys? For me it tells me to submit my fafsa if i haven't already, which i already did in January


----------



## cgold (Mar 9, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> What does the page say for you guys? For me it tells me to submit my fafsa if i haven't already, which i already did in January


Mine also says this


----------



## rainydays (Mar 9, 2021)

Cy98 said:


> What does the page say for you guys? For me it tells me to submit my fafsa if i haven't already, which i already did in January





cgold said:


> Mine also says this


When I go to check status of my application it now says application under review, but I do think it said the same thing as both of yours before I called. I would recommend calling if there's nothing there.

Edit: here's a screenshot


----------



## ShereanJ (Mar 9, 2021)

As a waitlist student should I be doing this stuff for financial aid now?


----------



## ShereanJ (Mar 9, 2021)

cgold said:


> Mine also says this


Are you waitlisted ? Should we be getting the financial aid stuff situated even though it's not guaranteed until Spring?


----------



## cgold (Mar 9, 2021)

ShereanJ said:


> Are you waitlisted ? Should we be getting the financial aid stuff situated even though it's not guaranteed until Spring?


I am waitlisted, but I figured they’d at least have my FAFSA in the system. I’ll call tomorrow to see


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 9, 2021)

Need to call them to tell them I submitted my fafsa


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 9, 2021)

cgold said:


> I am waitlisted, but I figured they’d at least have my FAFSA in the system. I’ll call tomorrow to see





ShereanJ said:


> Are you waitlisted ? Should we be getting the financial aid stuff situated even though it's not guaranteed until Spring?


I emailed the sca admissions team and said applicants would still be considered for scholarships and financial aid if they either got admitted or waitlisted (this is for the films production program)


----------



## Borna (Mar 9, 2021)

For those who are waitlisted, your decision status page in YouSC portal is still empty, right?!


----------



## Cy98 (Mar 9, 2021)

Borna said:


> For those who are waitlisted, your decision status page in YouSC portal is still empty, right?!


Yea, I think our admissions letter will pop up if we get admitted for either fall or spring


----------



## cgold (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got off the phone with financial aid and they had to add my social security number to my application to confirm my fafsa was correct. 
I was also told to do the USC Financial Aid Supplement (located here: 1. youSC portal 2. check the status of your financial aid application 3. USC Financial Aid Supplement.)

Now my portal looks like I have submitted everything correctly! They said financial aid packages will probably go out sometime in May.


----------



## Borna (Mar 10, 2021)

cgold said:


> Just got off the phone with financial aid and they had to add my social security number to my application to confirm my fafsa was correct.
> I was also told to do the USC Financial Aid Supplement (located here: 1. youSC portal 2. check the status of your financial aid application 3. USC Financial Aid Supplement.)
> 
> Now my portal looks like I have submitted everything correctly! They said financial aid packages will probably go out sometime in May.


Thank you so much for letting us know!


----------



## ShereanJ (Mar 10, 2021)

cgold said:


> Just got off the phone with financial aid and they had to add my social security number to my application to confirm my fafsa was correct.
> I was also told to do the USC Financial Aid Supplement (located here: 1. youSC portal 2. check the status of your financial aid application 3. USC Financial Aid Supplement.)
> 
> Now my portal looks like I have submitted everything correctly! They said financial aid packages will probably go out sometime in May.


----------



## sundaesorceress (Mar 21, 2021)

People who got accepted (w/o waitlist) - do you know by when you have to make your decision and confirm your enrollment?


----------



## sundaesorceress (Mar 21, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> All the accepted and waitlisted students, please let me know if you are interested in joining our Facebook group and I'll message you the link


Just saw this! I'm a waitlisted student, would love to get in on this facebook group if it's still open!


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 21, 2021)

sundaesorceress said:


> People who got accepted (w/o waitlist) - do you know by when you have to make your decision and confirm your enrollment?


For screenwriting, it is April 15. I believe you can look at your yousc portal for the info, to confirm.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2021)

sundaesorceress said:


> People who got accepted (w/o waitlist) - do you know by when you have to make your decision and confirm your enrollment?


We have a wait-list thread too






						Waitlist Support Group 2021
					

Hey guys! I was waitlisted for two programs, so I think we could all benefit from somewhere we can talk about it. So this is just for anyone who was waitlisted anywhere and the waiting is killing them. :)



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## sundaesorceress (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm waitlisted for fall and admitted for the spring. I'm wondering whether I should just assume I'll be going in the spring, or still hold out that I might get off the waitlist. Does anybody know of people being accepted for the term they applied for off the waitlist?


----------



## isla (Mar 21, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> For screenwriting, it is April 15. I believe you can look at your yousc portal for the info, to confirm.


Yes, it's the same for production as well.


----------



## cgold (Mar 22, 2021)

sundaesorceress said:


> I'm waitlisted for fall and admitted for the spring. I'm wondering whether I should just assume I'll be going in the spring, or still hold out that I might get off the waitlist. Does anybody know of people being accepted for the term they applied for off the waitlist?


I saw last year that people were getting off the waitlist from April to August. Someone even got off the waitlist the first week of class!


----------



## JasperJohns (Mar 22, 2021)

cgold said:


> I saw last year that people were getting off the waitlist from April to August. Someone even got off the waitlist the first week of class!


Totally. A friend of mine found out he was off the waitlist 3 weeks before classes started.


----------



## meep (Mar 22, 2021)

does anyone know when we hear back about scholarships? Hopefully before April 15 right?


----------



## nvf101 (Mar 23, 2021)

abo said:


> does anyone know when we hear back about scholarships? Hopefully before April 15 right?


Hey  I emailed them about scholarships and they said we should hear by the end of this week.


----------



## meep (Mar 23, 2021)

nvf101 said:


> Hey  I emailed them about scholarships and they said we should hear by the end of this week.


thank you!


----------



## nvf101 (Mar 24, 2021)

abo said:


> thank you!


No worries! If I hear anything I will update ☺️


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 24, 2021)

JasperJohns said:


> Totally. A friend of mine found out he was off the waitlist 3 weeks before classes started.


Did he have the option to turn down the fall and keep his spring spot? Now that I've been accepted for spring, I'm filling in my Fall plans and it would kinda be chaotic to cancel everything last minute


----------



## meep (Mar 24, 2021)

heard back from screenwriting about scholarships, so maybe film is coming soon!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2021)

abo said:


> heard back from screenwriting about scholarships, so maybe film is coming soon!



Awesome! That's a scholarship I presume?


----------



## meep (Mar 24, 2021)

abo said:


> i am crying!! i just got the annenberg graduate fellowship! i will be going to usc!!!





Chris W said:


> Awesome! That's a scholarship I presume?


yeah i got a full ride plus stipend for screenwriting!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2021)

abo said:


> yeah i got a full ride plus stipend for screenwriting!


OMG that's awesome!!!!!! Be sure to update your application with that info.

Congrats!!!! 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 25, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> Did he have the option to turn down the fall and keep his spring spot? Now that I've been accepted for spring, I'm filling in my Fall plans and it would kinda be chaotic to cancel everything last minute


I asked the admissions office about this and they told me if we are offered a place for fall we are expected to take that place (i.e. we cannot opt for spring instead)


----------



## nvf101 (Mar 25, 2021)

How are things going with scholarships? Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Xinhui Wang (Mar 26, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> Did he have the option to turn down the fall and keep his spring spot? Now that I've been accepted for spring, I'm filling in my Fall plans and it would kinda be chaotic to cancel everything last minute


I have the same concern too! I’d really like to go in spring.


----------



## nvf101 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi all just in case this is useful information for some of you - I contacted admissions regarding scholarships and they said: “We are hoping to get all scholarship notifications out before the 4/15 commitment deadline”.
So sounds like there could be some more waiting before all of them are given out.


----------



## Blue Grape (Mar 28, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any ideas for this year SCA’s acceptance rate? Or like how many applicants it had? It seems like this year has more applicants than the past years...


----------



## TheVirtualFilmmaker (Mar 28, 2021)

Blue Grape said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any ideas for this year SCA’s acceptance rate? Or like how many applicants it had? It seems like it has more applicants than the past years...


I read somewhere that SCA acceptance rate is around 2%. Could be wrong though.


----------



## cgold (Mar 28, 2021)

TheVirtualFilmmaker said:


> I read somewhere that SCA acceptance rate is around 2%. Could be wrong though.


Also saw this!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2021)

cgold said:


> Also saw this!


Hopefully one day more people will add applications so we'll get closer to the real numbers with our data.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 17, 2021)

We have a bunch of applications in out database listed as USC Cinematography in the pulldown:

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=USCCinematography

But there's no Cinematography program to apply to? It's all under general production? If so I'll merge those applications with the Production MFA program.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2021)

Chris W said:


> We have a bunch of applications in out database listed as USC Cinematography in the pulldown:
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][0]=USCCinematography
> 
> But there's no Cinematography program to apply to? It's all under general production? If so I'll merge those applications with the Production MFA program.


Does anyone know the answer to this? Just want to double check before I change the applications in our database.


----------



## afilmcionado (Jul 9, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this? Just want to double check before I change the applications in our database.


There’s no separate cinematography division, everyone interested in production just goes under the same umbrella. You can informally choose a directing/cinematography/editing/etc track from your second year onwards.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2021)

afilmcionado said:


> There’s no separate cinematography division, everyone interested in production just goes under the same umbrella. You can informally choose a directing/cinematography/editing/etc track from your second year onwards.


Awesome. That's what I thought from everything I looked at. Just wanted to be sure before I merged the data.

I thought it might be possible that you could just apply to cinematography before as they are old applications from when it was a Google sheets document so wanted to double check.

Thanks!! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2021)

Who's planning on reapplying? The 2022 thread is up:





__





						USC Film Production MFA 2022
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to USC Film Production MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:    When you apply please add...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

